
Show HN: Truck.app: an SSH browser with rsync - bonhardcomp
http://bonhardcomputing.com/truck/#2017-12-04
======
rahimnathwani
A FUSE filesystem for rsync-over-ssh would be cool. I found a non-ssh
implementation on GitHub: [https://github.com/zaddach/fuse-
rsync](https://github.com/zaddach/fuse-rsync)

It seems straightforward to modify to use ssh.

------
xchip
Honest question, why is it why is it 21 Megs? It sounds huge for just a front
end.

~~~
bonhardcomp
_blushes_ \-- 51 when expanded :)

Okay as it's coming up to Christmas....

19 Megs of Qt

18 Megs of Python

5 Meeggggssss of SSL

3 PyObjC

2 MB compiled rsyncs

and a ..bunch..of..other..crap.

